# Experience with Mini Rage



## quel (Mar 18, 2009)

I know that I probably should be posting this on the tekin forum, but that forum is just about dead...

Anyway; I'm just trying to find what other people (especially those with a sc18) have found are the best settings with hotwire and a 6.9kv motor. I am using the sc18 on a very large track and I am still having some issues taming such a powerful motor. Anyone else have a lot of neutrality lost in the diff and a sort of torque steer? Also, the esc seems to glitch a lot and start moving on its own when the tranceiver is neutral. 

I am using a 2.4ghz futaba 3pm with a s9650 futaba servo and elite 1500 4 cell 2/3A's.


----------

